# Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe



## zimq (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Yall, Looking for some advice.. Got an opportunity to pick up a used one of these for about $50. Looks to be in good shape, about 7 years old, no areas have holes or are rusted through, all the grates are there, looks stable and not wobbly... I know there are definitely some mods that I would need to do.. But I am curious as to whether or not this is worth the $50.. Your thoughts?Thanks!ZimQ


----------



## hotnspicy (Aug 28, 2013)

I got one of those outta someones trash.  Had to do some welding on it to close a few split seams & then tried it out.  It leaked a ton around the grill door so I put some high temp silicone around where the door seats with some wax paper & shut the door till it dried.  That worked well.  I was able to make some decent ribs with it but was only really able to use the middle of the grill.  Near fire box was too hot & the other end too cold.  So I cannibalized a water heater tank I was making a fire chiminia thingy outta.  The door I cut outta that was used in the bottom of the smoker to make it reverse flow & I moved the chimney to the other side.  Now its a pretty solid performer & even heat.


----------



## zimq (Aug 28, 2013)

So would you recommend dropping $50 on one of these? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 28, 2013)

I catered a wedding rehearsal from one. If it's solid and that's the difference in cooking or not I'd say get it. As long as you realize you have to put more into it to get it to work the way you want. If you have a cooker already and are buying this as an addition to the family I wouldn't. Save the $50 for meat, or wood, or charcoal, etc.


----------



## zimq (Aug 28, 2013)

I typically use my Weber Kettle. However,  there is limited room on it.  I need something a little bigger.  But I'm. Starting to think that this $50 deal may end up being more of a hassle than what it's worth 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 28, 2013)

ZimQ said:


> I typically use my Weber Kettle. However,  there is limited room on it.  I need something a little bigger.  But I'm. Starting to think that this $50 deal may end up being more of a hassle than what it's worth
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



Have you considered investing in a Cajun Bandit or Smoken EZ to use your kettle as a smoker?


----------



## smokenado (Aug 28, 2013)

I just got one from my dad he picked it up at a yard sale for $75 it weighs a ton. I did a refurbish posted here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146944/brinkmann-pittmaster-deluxe-first-overhaul#post_1040060
If its like this one I'd pay $50 easy very solid smoker I do understand they made a thinner metal version but by my pics you should be able to tell which one you are looking at.


----------



## zimq (Aug 29, 2013)

That appears to be the same model.  Does yours hold heat pretty well? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokenado (Aug 29, 2013)

ZimQ said:


> That appears to be the same model.  Does yours hold heat pretty well?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



It does I bought some cheap small grill grates and used them to raise the coals up higher. When I smoked on my Weber Kettle it certainly used less coals but every time you open the weber there went the heat.


----------



## rich- (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Zim,

A short time back, I got my hands on a Brinkman Pitmaster Barbque also, I traded my son in law a small link chain sling I made him for the pitmaster. All the grates are gone, but I have the shell. It does not have the fire box that mounts on the end, I am hoping to find a fire box or even a metal box that I can retrofit and bolt / weld on the end for a fire box.

I have a lot of work to do to get it in shape, as you can see from the picture, but here on the west coast of Washington state, we have some nice long and wet winters, and I have a nice dry shop. I would gladly lay out $50.00 for one. especially if it has the fire box already.













mail.google.com.jpeg



__ rich-
__ Aug 29, 2013






Rich-


----------



## zimq (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks yall.  I'm going to pick it up tomorrow.  I'll post pictures.  I know I got a lot of work ahead of me... But it will be fun! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokenado (Aug 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ smokenado
__ Aug 31, 2013





I just pulled this shoulder off my Pittmaster don't know how I can do any better than this hope you have as much fun with yours.


----------



## zimq (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I picked it up on Friday  and had a very successful first smoke n it on Sunday. 
I did a couple mods that were cheap and effective,  I'll start a new thread and pics soon.  
Thanks to everyone for your input! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimq (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a couple pics from Sunday.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokenado (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great I just did some ribs and chicken turned out perfect love my Brinkmann.


----------



## zimq (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with it!  Next step is to sand,  paint,  replace hardware and boards.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokey point 5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello all of my smoking buddies.  I have a pitmaster and need a thermometer.  What and where can I get one that will fit where the original was before it broke?  Any suggestions will help.


----------



## whiskeyboyz (Aug 12, 2015)

The older Pitmaster deluxes were built heavier than the ones offered now days..  I still have mine. the first smoker I bought. I added one of my "mister Baffler" baffles and it still holds 300 degrees across the entire cooking chamber  Perfect for ribs. Had to replace the firebox on it a few years ago, but still use it for small cooks


----------

